# OPPERTUNITY????



## Lleksam (Dec 6, 2015)

HI all I have a chance to buy a chineese QUADRICYCLE in UK its "NEW" but current owner has tried to get through UK MSVA (goverment aproval) a bit heavy handed way with wiring and dash and has some how managed to Kill something, Its a good price £1200, for something that has 0 miles, Dash has been cut to obtain access, but will plastic weld and flock to make pretty again, wiring has been butchered but I think i can put back to standard and go from there

Dose any one have any info on wiring or car in general, I believe its made by AGY but no other info other than a few odd pictures,

If every thing goes tits up will pull to bits and use motor batteries and rolling chassis for something else

Ideas and advice will be welcome 

Thanks Guys
Steve


----------



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

That looks pretty cool to me. Impossible to guess what they've broken, but I'd give it a try! Of course you're still going to have to get it through the MVSA


----------



## Lleksam (Dec 6, 2015)

catphish said:


> That looks pretty cool to me. Impossible to guess what they've broken, but I'd give it a try! Of course you're still going to have to get it through the MVSA


I asked what happened his reply was, "I was using my multimeter and my hand slipped, flash crack everything stopped working " believe it needs a hazzard that can be turned on without key being on


----------



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

Lleksam said:


> I asked what happened his reply was, "I was using my multimeter and my hand slipped, flash crack everything stopped working " believe it needs a hazzard that can be turned on without key being on


Total guesswork here, but a bit bang like that suggests a dead short of a power line, so hopefully a blown fuse rather than any electronic damage. Impossible to know without proper investigation though.


----------



## Lleksam (Dec 6, 2015)

my thoughts exactly hopefully going to buy this week, will be a fun project


----------



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if you could just string new wires to the lights, and add a new hazard switch and flasher.


----------



## Lleksam (Dec 6, 2015)

CliffordK said:


> I wonder if you could just string new wires to the lights, and add a new hazard switch and flasher.


That is the plan, I bought it and have found main fault was as simple as 2 fuses one was a 10a but on the 72v line to the 72v to 12v dc-dc converter but was hidden under motor controller


----------

